# Stowe announces new Adventure Center, ice skating, underground parking



## steamboat1 (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.stowetoday.com/stowe_reporter/news/article_caeaf4a6-843b-11e3-b3ec-001a4bcf887a.html

We should hear more shortly because they're having a press conference today.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 25, 2014)

As much as I love Stowe and plan on being there for the month of February, I'm always weary of continue expansion at ski resorts. I've seen it happen down here in PA and NY, that big expansion results in bankruptcy down the road (Montage, Greek Peak, Hidden Valley, etc.). I hope AIG has and will continue to support Stowe if things go south with the larger debt load. Our local hill (Blue Mountain) is doing just this and it scares the crap out of me, thinking they may be over extending themselves.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it.  Stowe does intelligent long-term planning and actually turns a profit based on the validity of their business model.  The ice skating rink is outdoor, sounds like a great idea IMO, and the rest of it seems modest if that article is to be believed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2014)

*Stowe Expansion Plans*

I'm surprised that nobody mentioned this:

http://www.wcax.com/story/24543114/big-expansion-plans-for-stowe-resort

Sounds like they are trying to be like a northern neighbor.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 26, 2014)

Does sound like they are trying to copy that model.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm surprised that nobody mentioned this:



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...enture-Center-ice-skating-underground-parking


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Doesn't sound at all like a water park to me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> *
> I'm surprised that nobody mentioned this:*


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2014)

Kind of a misleading Article title by WCAX.  When I read "expansion" in regards to a ski area, I think more terrain; not amenities.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

"With the material left over from excavation, the resort plans to add new beginner skier terrain."


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> "With the material left over from excavation, the resort plans to add new beginner skier terrain."



That information was not in the article linked by thetrailboss


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That information was not in the article linked by thetrailboss



No but it is in the article I posted yesterday in the other thread on this subject. The article is a little more in depth than the TV interview.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That information was not in the article linked by thetrailboss










steamboat1 said:


> No but *it is in the article I posted yesterday  in the other thread on this subject.* The article is a little more in  depth than the TV interview.



Our mods are out to lunch today!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2014)

oh, I didn't realize it was in my job description to read every thread and all articles linked from those threads. :lol:


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.  Stowe does intelligent long-term planning and actually turns a profit based on the validity of their business model.  The ice skating rink is outdoor, sounds like a great idea IMO, and the rest of it seems modest if that article is to be believed.



Stowe doesn't do anything modestly. I'm sure the new buildings will be just as beautiful as the rest of the construction they've done at Spruce. The addition of more retail space & a restaurant will give the Spruce base area more of a village feel I think. I like the idea of an outdoor ice skating rink right in the middle of it all. I'm sure it's going to be beautiful when this phase of the project is complete.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Stowe doesn't do anything modestly.



I was talking about from a financial perspective.


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 26, 2014)

mbedle said:


> As much as I love Stowe and plan on being there for the month of February, I'm always weary of continue expansion at ski resorts. I've seen it happen down here in PA and NY, that big expansion results in bankruptcy down the road (Montage, Greek Peak, Hidden Valley, etc.). I hope AIG has and will continue to support Stowe if things go south with the larger debt load. Our local hill (Blue Mountain) is doing just this and it scares the crap out of me, thinking they may be over extending themselves.



I'll disagree there. Montage was doomed by mismanagement, and Greek Peak by a mixture of the economy and mismanagement.

Montage/Sno's prior ownership was simply fiscally irresponsible, and lacking in experience and common sense from beginning to end. The waterpark was the final tip into bankruptcy, but the management would have gotten it there regardless. Spending millions of $ you don't have on SMI fan guns for one example. (The snowmaking needed work....just the drastic overspending at once was absurd).

 Greek Peak committed to the lodge/waterpark in a good economy, and by the time it opened the economy was a wreck and no one was buying. Their lender also went under, preventing them from following through with plans for on-mountain improvements that would likely have drawn real estate buyers, especially under the assumptions of the pre-recession economy. That said, I think they overestimated their market. Some mismanagement, some bad luck.

Stowe has none of these issues. They've got a loyal (and lucrative) client-base, solid management that has successfully followed through with various previous plans which were even larger in scope, all indications and reports are that they turn a good profit and need no support. AIG is back to turning massive profits and I am certainly sure they are not planning on letting go of the playground they've owned for >60 years.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

All without EB 5 money.

From the article: "Between the new construction and expanded and new programs, the project  could add lots of jobs. Already, officials say, Spruce Peak expansion  has generated 800 jobs, 200 of which are full-time with benefits."


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *
> 
> All without EB 5 money.*



Amen.


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2014)

Every piece of ski news must be consumed!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2014)

sorry boss


----------



## snoseek (Jan 26, 2014)

mbedle said:


> As much as I love Stowe and plan on being there for the month of February, I'm always weary of continue expansion at ski resorts. I've seen it happen down here in PA and NY, that big expansion results in bankruptcy down the road (Montage, Greek Peak, Hidden Valley, etc.). I hope AIG has and will continue to support Stowe if things go south with the larger debt load. Our local hill (Blue Mountain) is doing just this and it scares the crap out of me, thinking they may be over extending themselves.


Many would consider that a best case scenario.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 27, 2014)

millerm277 said:


> I'll disagree there. Montage was doomed by mismanagement, and Greek Peak by a mixture of the economy and mismanagement.
> 
> Montage/Sno's prior ownership was simply fiscally irresponsible, and lacking in experience and common sense from beginning to end. The waterpark was the final tip into bankruptcy, but the management would have gotten it there regardless. Spending millions of $ you don't have on SMI fan guns for one example. (The snowmaking needed work....just the drastic overspending at once was absurd).
> 
> ...



As much as I want to agree with you and limit these kind of failures to mismanagement and bad economy, history has proven that AIG and much larger companies have and do fail all the time. Stowe mountain resort is no different than any other company operating in this economy. As such, they can fall just a fast as other big companies. It wasn't that long ago, when Stowe was in financial crisis under direct AIG ownership. According to a couple of WSJ articles, back in 1997 Mount Mansfield Co was failing. You are correct that the new management has dramatically turn the company around and started turning profits. But, as far as AIG goes, they were pretty quick to get rid of Stowe and spin it off to one of their subsidiary in 2009, around the time when they had to borrow and repay billions of dollars in loans from the government to stay afloat. So, I'm not to sure how much commitment they have for the place. It is one of their smallest assets and really is not worth much to them.

No matter what - I love the place and it would be tragic if something bad ever did happen. Not only to skiers, but to the entire community of Stowe.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 27, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Many would consider that a best case scenario.



What would be the best case scenario?


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok here's the expansion we need.  Smuggler's Notch; expand to the left of the village up Sterling (Whiteface Mountain) and Morse.  Then   *reconnect*   the Sterling /Spruce crossover. Lump them together under *one ticket*.  Best ski complex east of the rockies:flag:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mbedle (Jan 27, 2014)

That would be pretty damn nice!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, I missed it.  Too tired from skiing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> "With the material left over from excavation, the resort plans to add new beginner skier terrain."



That's awesome!  :lol:


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 4, 2014)

I read on another forum that in addition to the already announced upgrades at Spruce Camp (ice skating rink, shopping, parking etc.), refurbished gondola cars & new cable, installation of a zip line at the gondola & additional snowmaking upgrades Stowe will be removing the Alpine & Easy Street double chairs. They will be installing a new carpet loaded fixed grip quad in their place which will terminate in the same area as the Alpine double chair did. They will be regrading the top portion to make it more beginner friendly. I guess this is the expanded beginner terrain they mentioned & where left over excavation material will go. They are also permanently removing the Alpine slide & rumored to be replacing it with a mountain coaster sometime in the future. Quite a full plate of upgrades I would say!


----------



## canobie#1 (Jul 4, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I read on another forum that in addition to the already announced upgrades at Spruce Camp (ice skating rink, shopping, parking etc.), refurbished gondola cars & new cable, installation of a zip line at the gondola & additional snowmaking upgrades Stowe will be removing the Alpine & Easy Street double chairs. They will be installing a new carpet loaded fixed grip quad in their place which will terminate in the same area as the Alpine double chair did. They will be regrading the top portion to make it more beginner friendly. I guess this is the expanded beginner terrain they mentioned & where left over excavation material will go. They are also permanently removing the Alpine slide & rumored to be replacing it with a mountain coaster sometime in the future. Quite a full plate of upgrades I would say!



I'm staying at Stowe Mountain Lodge now.  The old bathrooms and discovery center are long gone and foundations are going on.  The two double are behind the fenced in area so they seem to be safe.....for now.  Alpine slides are fully intact but not operating.


----------



## dlague (Jul 7, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Ok here's the expansion we need.  Smuggler's Notch; expand to the left of the village up Sterling (Whiteface Mountain) and Morse.  Then   *reconnect*   the Sterling /Spruce crossover. Lump them together under *one ticket*.  Best ski complex east of the rockies:flag:
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ





mbedle said:


> That would be pretty damn nice!!!!



There used to be a combo pass years ago where one lift ticket got you both ski areas.  Not sure what caused that to go away or how it was structured.


----------



## mbedle (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is a quote from an article written 11/29/03 - I found it on another website, posted by a guy who said he lived in Stowe/Smugs. 

"The case of Stowe and Smugglers' Notch, two ski resorts that share a mountain range in Vermont, is more perplexing. For decades skiers were allowed, formally or informally, to pass between the two ski areas; and in 1995 the resort managements came to an agreement that involved a joint lift pass and a groomed link. Now there is no joint lift pass, and no groomed link. And according to a spokesman for Stowe the high-altitude trail I followed last season - from the ski area boundary on Sterling Mountain at Smugglers' Notch to the "Closed" sign on Stowe's Spruce Peak - "does not officially exist". Snuffy's Trail has been snuffed out."

I would guess that the reason they no longer allow this is due to costs or lack of income from the combined lift tickets. They also may have figured out that one of the resorts was seeing more traffic than the other. Which I would guess makes revenue sharing difficult to figure out. 2003 was the last trail map that had Sunffy's and the return trail to Stowe shown on it. Relocating the spruce peak lift (lower on the mountain) really put the potential future connection to bed.

The 2000 trail map for Smugs actually discusses the connection trails and the combined lift ticket.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 7, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Here is a quote from an article written 11/29/03 - I found it on another website, posted by a guy who said he lived in Stowe/Smugs.
> 
> "The case of Stowe and Smugglers' Notch, two ski resorts that share a mountain range in Vermont, is more perplexing. For decades skiers were allowed, formally or informally, to pass between the two ski areas; and in 1995 the resort managements came to an agreement that involved a joint lift pass and a *groomed link*. Now there is no joint lift pass, and no groomed link. And according to a spokesman for Stowe the high-altitude trail I followed last season - from the ski area boundary on Sterling Mountain at Smugglers' Notch to the "Closed" sign on Stowe's Spruce Peak - "does not officially exist". Snuffy's Trail has been snuffed out."
> 
> ...



I remember reading somewhere that a groomer fell through the ice one time. The connecting trail does cross a high altitude lake between the two areas. If a groomer can fall through so could skiers. I'd think that's a pretty good reason for closing the trail.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2014)

Stowe was home 95 to 01.  IIRC correctly, they only offered joint mountain use lift tickets for a couple years and on the Stowe side, it was only available for use on Spruce Peak terrain and not Mansfield.  This was because Stowe charged more for a lift ticket, so they didn't want people taking advantage of the situation by buying tickets at Smuggs to use primarily over on Mansfield.  I don't recall it being a specialty lift ticket; just a joint agreement.  I had friends who worked at Smuggs and they said the reason they offered it was primarily for marketing.  If they could get some Stowe day ticket skiers over to Smuggs, maybe they'd like what they saw and would consider vacationing there instead of Stowe.

The joint agreement was only for day tickets and not for season pass holders. However, both mountains did offer a complimentary lift ride back for season pass holders who wanted to make the trip across.  In years they didn't have the full day ticket agreement, day ticket skiers could also get the one lift ride back.  If you went over from Stowe, Smuggs would use a hole punch on your lift ticket and tell you had to go back to Stowe or pay for a Smuggs lift ticket to keep skiing there for the day.  Same thing at Stowe when a Smuggs ticket holder went to the Big Spruce chair.   If you had a season pass, when you got to other side, you had to go to the base lodge and get a one up lift ticket voucher to present at the chair when you went back.  We used to take advantage of this by playing dumb and lap the back bowls at Smuggs until they checked our passes and asked for a voucher, in which case we went to the lodge and got one.

Over the years, I probably made the trip across Sterling Pond 100+ times.  It was rarely groomed.  Maybe during vacation weeks and that was it for the season. The snow on the pond would get pretty wind swept and then just packed down by skiers.  The trail to Smuggs, which was/is basically the Long Trail was maintained by Smuggs and groomed a couple of times a week.  Stowe would groom the trail on the other side of the pond a couple of times a week.  Breaking trail across the pond and back to Stowe on a powder day was a real chore.  I recall a couple of times it taking damn near a half an hour to get back to Stowe's Sterling trail.  I do remember the groomer incident.  I don't remember any issues with skiers falling through the ice.   The realignment of the Spruce lift would have basically zero effect on reopening the access across.  It's basically a 50 foot slightly uphill walk to the Long Trail from the Quad now.  It's more difficult to get from the parking lot to the lifts at Stowe than to access the trail.  The program could very easily be brought back.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 10, 2014)

DHS' info is all pretty much spot-on from what I recall, except I dont recall a "pay one price joint use" ticket, so I'm guessing this would have been pre-1998. The only info I can add is that Stowe used to sell "single ride" tickets for Smuggs skiers that accidentally (or perhaps intentionally) came over, which were $12.  I think Smuggs had a similar policy.  Also, there was at that time a very little known and not much advertised (at all) program where Stowe/Smuggs skiers staying on a long'ish multi-day pass (3 or 4 days) could get 1 ski day at the other resort.  I think it was only a few different travel agents or lodging resorts that offered it.   My belief from being there is that it was Stowe that was more "anti-Snuffy" than Smuggs, mostly on the perception that it would benefit Smuggs far more than it would benefit Stowe (which is true of course).


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Must be going back to the 60's maybe early 70's. Stowe sold coupon books for single rides pretty cheap. Don't remember the price but there were 6-8 coupons in a book. Use them anyway, anyday you like. MRG sold similar coupons to but of course you couldn't use them to connect to Smuggs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> DHS' info is all pretty much spot-on from what I recall, except I dont recall a "pay one price joint use" ticket, so I'm guessing this would have been pre-1998. The only info I can add is that Stowe used to sell "single ride" tickets for Smuggs skiers that accidentally (or perhaps intentionally) came over, which were $12.  I think Smuggs had a similar policy.  Also, there was at that time a very little known and not much advertised (at all) program where Stowe/Smuggs skiers staying on a long'ish multi-day pass (3 or 4 days) could get 1 ski day at the other resort.  I think it was only a few different travel agents or lodging resorts that offered it.   My belief from being there is that it was Stowe that was more "anti-Snuffy" than Smuggs, mostly on the perception that it would benefit Smuggs far more than it would benefit Stowe (which is true of course).



If Smuggs had a policy of charging for one ups, they didn't enforce it.  I never had to pay.  I did the interconnect most during the "big one" winter of 2000-2001.  Probably 40 plus days that season we'd start our day at Big Spruce.  You could score front row parking at the lift at 9AM.  We'd spend a few hours lapping the back bowls over at Smuggs, come back and take our cars back over to the Gondola lots at which point there'd usually be front row parking spots opening up from morning skiers leaving for the day.  It worked out really well.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 11, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> I'm staying at Stowe Mountain Lodge now.  The old bathrooms and discovery center are long gone and foundations are going on.  The two double are behind the fenced in area so they seem to be safe.....for now.  Alpine slides are fully intact but not operating.



According to the VT. ski area history website both the Alpine & Easy Street doubles will be removed this year. They will be replaced with a fixed grip quad just as I said.

From the site:

*Lifts*
Click on lift name for information and photos 
*Name**Type**Brand**Installed**Removed After**Standing Lifts* *Adventure Triple*Chairlift - Triple - FixedLeitner-Poma2004-05Alpine Double
Chairlift - Double - FixedDoppelmayr1982-832013-14
Easy Street DoubleChairlift - Double - FixedDoppelmayr1982-832013-14*Fourrunner Quad*Chairlift - Quad - DetachableDoppelmayr2011-12*Gondola*Gondola - 8 PersonPoma1991-92*Lookout Double*Chairlift - Double - FixedRiblet1979-80*Midway Surface Lift*Platter1990s*Mountain Triple*Chairlift - Triple - FixedDoppelmayr1985-86*Over Easy Gondola*Gondola - 10 PersonLeitner-Poma2006-07*Sensation Quad*Chairlift - Quad - DetachableLeitner-Poma2005-06*Sunny Spruce Quad*Chairlift - Quad - DetachableLeitner-Poma2004-05*Toll House Double*Chairlift - Double - FixedDoppelmayr1983-84*Past Lifts* *Big Spruce Double*Chairlift - Double - FixedRoebling1954-552004-05Easy Street QuadChairlift - Quad - Fixed2014-15*Forerunner Quad*Chairlift - Quad - DetachableDoppelmayr1986-872010-11*Gondola*Gondola - 4 PersonPHB Hall1968-691990-91*Little Spruce Double*Chairlift - Double - FixedRiblet1963-642003-04*Mt. Mansfield Double*Chairlift - Double - FixedRiblet1960-611985-86*Mt. Mansfield Single*Chairlift - Single - FixedAmerican Steel & Wire Company1940-411985-86*Mt. Mansfield T-Bar*T-Bar1946-471978-79*Spruce Slopes T-Bar*T-Bar1950-511981-82*Toll House T-Bar*T-Bar1956-571982-83


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Went up up Stowe this week & spoke with an employee who seemed to know whats going on. The Zipline from the top of the gondola is presently under construction. The concrete foundations for the various sections of the line are already in (saw them myself). Basically from the top of the gondi over to Nose Dive then back to Perry Merrill then down to the gondi base. The gondi cars as many already know were sent out to CTEC & are being rebuilt & painted. There were about a dozen old gondi cars still in the parking lot that have yet to be sent out. The gondi is not getting a new haul line, the haul line was already replaced four years ago. What the gondi is getting is a new drive train at the bottom & bull wheel on top. I was surprised to learn that the new gondi is already 25 years old. Nothing much else going on on the Mansfild side except about $2 million in snow making upgrades (mostly off the triple). This in addition to the $8+ million they invested in snow making upgrades resort wide the last two seasons. Next summer they also hope to offer mountain biking off the triple in the summer.

Over at Spruce there is lots going on. Excavation for the new plaza is well underway. There is presently no public parking over at Spruce & there will likely be no public parking this winter over there either (or at least very limited). The plaza project is a two year project & will not be completed for this coming season. It's going to be a mess this winter as far as parking is concerned over there. The Alpine & East Street double chairs at Spruce are coming out this summer. As was already mentioned the Alpine double will be replaced with a carpet loading fixed grip quad. What hasn't been mentioned is that the Easy Street double will be replaced with New England's longest & most modern Magic Carpet lift (kind of an adult Magic Carpet as he put it). They were already excavating for the Magic Carpet while I was there. It's quite impressive to see all that's going on up there. The person I spoke with didn't know about the Alpine Slide being replaced with a Mountain Coaster as rumored. I kind of suspect they have something even better planned.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2014)

I wonder if there are plans in the future to replace the Mountain triple with a HSQ.  The lift is fine as is, but that extra capacity could draw down some of the lines on the Forerunner. 

That and upgrading the Mansfield base lodge are really the only improvements to the skiing experience the mountain still "needs".   In terms of lifts, snowmaking, grooming and amenities, Stowe is just about as finished of a product as there is in the east.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder if there are plans in the future to replace the Mountain triple with a HSQ.  The lift is fine as is, but that extra capacity could draw down some of the lines on the Forerunner.
> 
> That and upgrading the Mansfield base lodge are really the only improvements to the skiing experience the mountain still "needs".   In terms of lifts, snowmaking, grooming and amenities, Stowe is just about as finished of a product as there is in the east.



I don't think they can replace the Mansfield Base Lodge. Some kind of historical significance. I'm sure if they could have they would have already done so.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2014)

I think you are correct.  Not suggesting a replacement, just an upgrade of some sort.  If the historical restrictions are too strict and they can't add on to the Mansfield lodge, then perhaps a second lodge built over by the Over Easy terminal makes sense.  Day skiers could access both the gondola and the forerunner from that location.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Parking is already limited on the Mansfield side. I don't see a new base lodge helping with that. The present base lodge seems to be ample for the amount of skiers able to park there now. They are adding additional parking on the Mansfield side this year. They are presently extending the lot further out on the road that you exit the parking lot from. From what I could see the size of the additional parking won't make a significant difference with the parking situation, especially with public parking at Spruce being closed. I think they will be using the two large maintenance lots on either side of the road when you first turn into the gondola & Mansfield lots for parking this year. The Over Easy gondola will be getting quite a work out this year shuttling people from Mansfield over to Spruce & back. By the way the Mansfield parking lot is now completely paved with striped parking spots, no more dirt/gravel.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The present base lodge seems to be ample for the amount of skiers able to park there now.



On weekend's and holidays, I completely disagree.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> On weekend's and holidays, I completely disagree.



That goes for any ski area. Killington even with it's five base lodges gets extremely crowded on weekends from what I've heard. You can't even find a seat in the new Peak Lodge on weekends/holidays (that's six lodges). Not to mention you can also eat at Anna's Panada's at Needles, Sunrise Cafe at Sunrise or the Yurt off the Middle Brook & Snowshed chairs (that's nine on mountain lodges). Stowe with only two parking areas as opposed to Killingtons five already has five places to eat on mountain (not including the restaurants in the Spruce hotel or the additional eating venues planned for the new plaza). Like I said I think that's plenty ample. Fortunately for me I don't get to see the overcrowding since I mainly only ski weekdays during non-holiday periods.


----------



## mbedle (Jul 20, 2014)

The Mansfield base lodge will never be updated to much.  It on the historical register. Plus, I like it rough and laid back. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Jul 20, 2014)

mbedle said:


> The Mansfield base lodge will never be updated to much.  It on the historical register. Plus, I like it rough and laid back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Actually, the comment about a second lodge near the over easy would be nice. Does anyone know if they have some kind of master development plan for the land on mansfield side?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2014)

I often wonder why they chose to put the Midway lodge where it is, instead of something down near the base of the Gondola. 

Midway Lodge is usually where I start my day at Stowe.  It's nice to have ski in / ski out access to those parking lots; best ski area parking in the east IMO.  That said, the parking is so limited that if you get there after 8:30 on a weekend, you won't find a spot.  Hence, why everyone piles into the MBL and it can be a congested mad house.  There simply isn't enough space in that building to handle all the ski bags nor are there enough seats for people to start their day or have lunch comfortably on busy days. 

I imagine with the parking restrictions steamboat mentions at Spruce for the upcoming winter, the congestion at MBL will be exasperated even further.  That will be a turn off for folks arriving by car and paying $98 a day to ski there.


----------



## mbedle (Jul 22, 2014)

I think the reason the gondola base lodge is up the hill a bit, is because the old gondola bottom terminal was at that location. When they installed the new gondola, they extended it down to the current location. 



deadheadskier said:


> I often wonder why they chose to put the Midway lodge where it is, instead of something down near the base of the Gondola.
> 
> Midway Lodge is usually where I start my day at Stowe.  It's nice to have ski in / ski out access to those parking lots; best ski area parking in the east IMO.  That said, the parking is so limited that if you get there after 8:30 on a weekend, you won't find a spot.  Hence, why everyone piles into the MBL and it can be a congested mad house.  There simply isn't enough space in that building to handle all the ski bags nor are there enough seats for people to start their day or have lunch comfortably on busy days.
> 
> I imagine with the parking restrictions steamboat mentions at Spruce for the upcoming winter, the congestion at MBL will be exasperated even further.  That will be a turn off for folks arriving by car and paying $98 a day to ski there.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 22, 2014)

Maybe they should develop the Toll Road base area. Should be ample room for parking and with a new high speed connector lift and lodge the problem is solved.


----------



## mbedle (Jul 22, 2014)

Not much space down there for parking, plus the ride back to your car is brutal. They could tear down the old tennis courts! I was up there for the month of February this year and did really notice any parking problems on the weekends. However, with parking limited this year on the spruce side, it might get pretty bad on the Mansfield side. Hopefully, they will get the word out to renters along 108 and in Stowe, that it might be better to take the shuttle to the resort, than drive. 



WoodCore said:


> Maybe they should develop the Toll Road base area. Should be ample room for parking and with a new high speed connector lift and lodge the problem is solved.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 22, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Maybe they should develop the Toll Road base area. Should be ample room for parking and with a new high speed connector lift and lodge the problem is solved.



If there is a problem parking it will only be for this coming season. No need for a high speed lift at Toll house. I'm sure they have it all figured out.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 8, 2014)

Just got an email and apparently they completed the Gondola rehab and also replaced the Alpine and East Street Doubles, with a new Meadows Quad. I thought I recently read a post from someone checking out the activities at the resort and they didn't see anything going on with the chair replacement.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 8, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Just got an email and apparently they completed the Gondola rehab and also replaced the Alpine and East Street Doubles, with a new Meadows Quad. I thought I recently read a post from someone checking out the activities at the resort and they didn't see anything going on with the chair replacement.


A liftie back in July told me Alpine will be replaced with a carpet loading quad chair & Easy Street with an enclosed magic carpet lift. Looked like they were excavating for the magic carpet lift when I was there.


----------



## KD7000 (Sep 11, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> If there is a problem parking it will only be for this coming season. No need for a high speed lift at Toll house. I'm sure they have it all figured out.


How about at least a medium speed lift?  That thing is slower than death.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 11, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> How about at least a medium speed lift?  That thing is slower than death.


Yeah & it's flat too.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 11, 2014)

Flat is an understatement.... If its not groomed, you might as well walk down.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like the new haul rope is up with the refurbished cabins:







Looks good.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 23, 2014)

Finally, I don't have to bring the board into the gondola. Was a pain in the ass when you are ridding on a 170 alpine board.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like the new haul rope is up with the refurbished cabins:
> 
> Looks good.


Haul rope was replaced 4 years ago. What she did get, besides refurbished cabins, is a new drive train & bullwheel


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 24, 2014)

I dont remember that lodge being there.  Do I have early-onset Alzheimers, or is that somewhat new?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dont remember that lodge being there.  Do I have early-onset Alzheimers, or is that somewhat new?


The original Midway Lodge was built in 1968 when they put in the first gondola (see last photo).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The original Midway Lodge was built in 1968 when they put in the first gondola (see last photo).



I think it was the picture that threw me off.  

I just went to GOOG maps and noticed the Over Easy Gondala station which didnt exist since I was last there.  Makes me sad that the building I worked in was torn down too, I wouldnt even recognize Spruce anymore.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think it was the picture that threw me off.
> 
> I just went to GOOG maps and noticed the Over Easy Gondala station which didnt exist since I was last there.  Makes me sad that the building I worked in was torn down too, I wouldnt even recognize Spruce anymore.


No you wouldn't recognize it anymore. It really is beautiful. You should stop by & take a look.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 25, 2014)

Steamboat - couldn't agree with you more. It really is a great place.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 25, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> No you wouldn't recognize it anymore. It really is beautiful. You should stop by & take a look.



I feel out of place when I am on the spruce side in the lodge


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 25, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I feel out of place when I am on the spruce side in the lodge



I don't understand comments like this...

I go in there have a beer at the hour glass lounge or have lunch in the "cafeteria" and do my thing.  Sure I'm not staying over there but I'm not bothered by it either.  I'm skiing and spending money just like the "others"

That being said the Mansfield Lodge is more "like me" and I love having a post skiing beer there while some enjoyable live music is being played in the corner by the REAL fireplace!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 25, 2014)

^ I dont even think they had beer at Spruce Peak back in the day. Maybe they did and I just dont remember because it was "unavailable" to me anyway.   Awesome waffle fries though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ I dont even think they had beer at Spruce Peak back in the day. Maybe they did and I just dont remember because it was "unavailable" to me anyway.   Awesome waffle fries though.


Oh they had beer/drinks at Spruce back in the day. Wobbled out of there a few times.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I feel out of place when I am on the spruce side in the lodge


Is it because they serve good food with real eating utensils on real plates? That could be a shocker after eating at other ski areas.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Is it because they serve good food with real eating utensils on real plates? That could be a shocker after eating at other ski areas.



Bingo


----------



## mbedle (Sep 27, 2014)

The do serve some kickass food at Spruce.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2014)

[h=2]Stowe Mountain Resort to Debut Adventure ZipTour® on Vermont’s Tallest Mountain[/h]*STOWE, VT *– This Spring 2015, Stowe Mountain Resort will open a three-span Adventure ZipTour® on Mount Mansfield, Vermont’s highest peak. The ZipTour® is the most technologically advanced zip line attraction available in the world today, and is unique from any other zip line experience by giving riders the ability to control their own speed with a patented trolley system.
*The Experience*
Stowe’s ZipTour® begins with a training session and demo zip at the base of the mountain. Guests can then ride the summit Gondola to an elevation of 3,625’ feet. Once atop, the ZipTour® consists of three zip line spans, each with two cables side-by-side, totaling 10,193’ feet of riding cable (just under two miles in length), making it the 2nd longest zip line tour in the United States. The first span of the tour will be the 2nd longest zip line in the contiguous USA.
“It is so fun to be able to control your speed while zipping,” says Sarah Cylvick, VP of ZipTour®, “You can race the person you are riding next to, slow down to take in the view, then speed up again at will,” Mrs. Cylvick adds.

         Span 1:                                  Span 2:                                  Span 3:
        Length: 4,462 feet               Length: 3,484 feet                Length: 3,484 feet


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2014)

[h=2]Stowe Mountain Resort Completes Three-Year $9.8 Million Dollar Snowmaking Expansion[/h]Stowe Mountain Resort’s state-of-the-art snowmaking operations have been supplemented by a three-year $9.8 million dollar snowmaking expansion, that completes prior to the ‘14-’15 ski and ride season.

Totals for the 3 year project include; over 100,000 feet of new snowmaking pipe (almost 20 miles), 615 HKD SV10 tower guns, 150 Ratnik Baby X-2 land frames, 20 SMI Super PoleCat snow fan towers, 8 HKD Turbo snow fan towers and a new 3,000 gallon-per-minute booster pump house on Mount Mansfield, Vermont’s highest peak.


In addition to supplementing its already superlative snowmaking, the improvements allow Stowe to operate with greater energy efficiency. The new snowmaking increases potential for more early-season terrain, enhances overall snow quality.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *Stowe Mountain Resort to Debut Adventure ZipTour® on Vermont’s Tallest Mountain*
> 
> *STOWE, VT *– This Spring 2015, Stowe Mountain Resort will open a three-span Adventure ZipTour® on Mount Mansfield, Vermont’s highest peak. The ZipTour® is the most technologically advanced zip line attraction available in the world today, and is unique from any other zip line experience by giving riders the ability to control their own speed with a patented trolley system.
> *The Experience*
> ...



My gf LOVES ropes courses and zip lines, so I better hide this info from her because I bet this costs north of 100 clams!


----------



## mbedle (Nov 12, 2014)

Not sure they best place to post but Stowe just stated they are open top to bottom on Saturday for pass holders.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 12, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Not sure they best place to post but Stowe just stated they are open top to bottom on Saturday for pass holders.


Season Pass Holder Appreciation Day This Saturday! 

We love our Season Pass Holders, that’s why we are opening this Saturday just for you. On Saturday, November 15, the FourRunner Quad will be open from 9am to 4pm for Seasons Pass Holders only (all Stowe Passes, including StoweFive passes will be valid). As always, the terrain will be top-to-bottom for over 2,000 vertical feet of skiing & riding. After Saturday's event, Stowe’s daily winter operations will begin for the 2014-2015 season on November 22. 

Our snowmaking operations began for the season on November 1st, and our Mountain Operations team has been making snow at every opportunity available. The forecast calls for cold temperatures to return this evening (and remain for the foreseeable future), so our snowmakers will be firing up the snow guns tonight. They will focus their efforts over the next 48 hours on the following trails, which we anticipate opening on Saturday for the Seasons Pass Appreciation event: Upper Lord, Ridgeview, Lower Ridgeview, Lord, North Slope, and Lower North Slope. This terrain will be groomed for Saturday, though snowmaking may be in progress on North Slope & Lower North Slope. Secondary routes that may also see snowmaking but are not anticipated to be open on Saturday, include Centerline, Upper Hayride, Sunrise & Standard. We look forward to seeing all our Pass Holders on the slopes!


----------

